
Dr Alex Karp of Palantir Meeting Donald Trump - fvey
http://boingboing.net/2016/12/14/trump-meets-with-tech-elite-fr.html
======
fvey
He's not named but you can see him sitting beside Eric Schmidt. Why have
Palantir been elevated to sit at the top table when Thiel's already there?

